# FS 250 stuck clutch



## Ax-man (Jul 9, 2019)

I ran into one of those FS 250 clearing saw / trimmer with a bad clutch at the place I am working . The cutting blade turned while trying to start it and when it did start it vibrated really bad. If you ever had a chainsaw with the same problem it is usually a broken spring or the clutch shoes won't retract.

If someone ever runs into this problem the clutch is a right hand thread , not left hand like on a chainsaw. I didn't know this till just now . The usual chainsaw clutch tools for a Stihl saw aren't going to work either . You either need a special tool which we didn't have or jam the piston some how and use a hammer and punch to get the clutch off. It is different from most clutches.

I just thought I would pass this along in the hopes of saving someone some frustration in making the same assumption I did because I have never been this deep into one of these 250's and try to take the clutch off like you would a chain saw.


----------



## sawdust_wizard (Feb 5, 2022)

Ax-man said:


> I ran into one of those FS 250 clearing saw / trimmer with a bad clutch at the place I am working . The cutting blade turned while trying to start it and when it did start it vibrated really bad. If you ever had a chainsaw with the same problem it is usually a broken spring or the clutch shoes won't retract.
> 
> If someone ever runs into this problem the clutch is a right hand thread , not left hand like on a chainsaw. I didn't know this till just now . The usual chainsaw clutch tools for a Stihl saw aren't going to work either . You either need a special tool which we didn't have or jam the piston some how and use a hammer and punch to get the clutch off. It is different from most clutches.
> 
> I just thought I would pass this along in the hopes of saving someone some frustration in making the same assumption I did because I have never been this deep into one of these 250's and try to take the clutch off like you would a chain saw.


thanks for posting, you just saved me a lot of grief


----------

